# Angels and Demons



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

How many of you believe in angels and demons? Post some stories backing up your beliefs if you have any.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

I do. I had an encounter with one when I was a teenager. Long drawn out experience, with my dad as a witness and my grandmother being perplexed at what I experienced. Blows my mind setting here thinking about it.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

The Bible says there are, that settles it. Our belief is not necessary to validate their existence.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Like glenbo says, the Bible says they are so they are. 

I think we encounter Angels more than we realize, if they are not Angels they are a God Send, which to me is still divine.

As far as demons, I have seen people and within their presence felt darkness. Are or where they demons? Who knows, but they were with darkness not the Light. Hopefully darkness will leave them someday.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

I always try to help out those in need and so do my kids. It always crosses my mind that they could possibly be an angel. We never know...

*Hebrews 13:2*
Do not forget to entertain strangers, for by so _doing_ some have unwittingly entertained angels.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Many years ago when I was a baby in Christ, I went to this neighborhood with my church to share the gospel with others. I didn't know much but I knew that Jesus had done something wonderful in my life and I wanted to tell others about it. I knocked on this door and an older lady opened the door but there was still a screen door between us, so I couldn't really see her that well. I began sharing the gospel with her. Then she opened the screen door and just like DaReelDaddy said above, there was darkness and coldness in her hazel eyes. I felt a fear come over me as she stared at me and said "Would you like to come in and worship the devil with me?" I said no, the devil has already been defeated, as I took a step back. I just wanted to get away from there as quickly as possible - which I did.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

I believe there are both. Years ago when we were young and expecting our first child we got stranded with a broken down truck in the heat of the summer in East Texas. We were only about a month away from the due date and I was extremely worried about the heat and this first pregnancy. A woman came by in a very old car and offered to take us for help. This was prior to everyone having cell phones. There was something very calming about her and I agreed to let her take us. You've heard people talk about an aura around someone? I can't describe it, but that's what I was seeing when I looked at her. There was elevated light when I looked at her, almost a soft glow, and it was very calming. As we drove I was in the passenger seat trying to engage her in conversation. Every time I did, she would just look at me and smile. I asked her where she worked, if she had a family, etc., and her answers were always somewhat evasive and incomplete, but calming with an ever present smile. I was never afraid of her, actually it was just the opposite. She said she would take us to her good friends repair shop and that he would take care of us. When she dropped us off I asked her name again and if I could send her some money for the gratitude. She just smiled and said to "pass it on" and drove away. When we went into her "friends" shop, I told him that "his" friend Lana had brought us over and he said he never heard of her and never knew of anybody by that name. It was then that I just had this incredible feeling and everything seemed to come together. I started feeling like we had just had a super natural experience. Write it off as a normal experience with a nice stranger? Maybe. But the entire ordeal was just different from the very start with my senses in overload and I just felt the presence of light and good. I've never forgotten that.


----------



## aggie13_03 (Sep 23, 2010)

My wife told me a story of her dad (my FIL) one time. Here goes:

He was pulling a trailer in his truck while driving home from a conference he attended. He had a blow out on the trailer and pulled over to the side of the road. The tire that happened to blow out was on the driver's side closest to the road. As he was changing the tire a man walked up and told him he needed to come look at the other side of the trailer. So he walked around the trailer with this man. As they were on the other side, a car on the highway side swiped the trailer where he had been changing the tire. After the wreck happened, the man was gone, my father in law looked around and could not find him. He asked some of the people that stopped to render aid if they saw this man, no one did. 

Ultimately this man/angel most likely saved his life that day.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

We had two men and a woman left behind by their coyote in south texas. The woman was the sister of the two guys, she got bacteria from the water they were drinking and the group left them behind. The brothers carried their sister into our camp and begged us to help them which we attempted to do. Long story short, she passed away a few miles from our gate. After that, we had several instances that made me a firm believer!! On multiple occasions everyone on the lease would be in the kitchen eating or playing cards and the kitchen door would open and then it would close, softly. One of the guys unloaded all of his stuff on the counter, canned goods and other kitchen items. When he got back from hunting everything was in the pantry and the bread was sitting on the refrigerator. This lasted for the entire deer season and into the next summer and then it quit happening.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

In short yes.



Fish&Chips said:


> I always try to help out those in need and so do my kids. It always crosses my mind that they could possibly be an angel. We never know...
> 
> *Hebrews 13:2*
> Do not forget to entertain strangers, for by so _doing_ some have unwittingly entertained angels.


I like this a lot ^^^. It follows well with Mt 25:40, "truly I say, for whatever you have done for the least of these, you have done for Me..."


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Fish&Chips said:


> Many years ago when I was a baby in Christ, I went to this neighborhood with my church to share the gospel with others. I didn't know much but I knew that Jesus had done something wonderful in my life and I wanted to tell others about it. I knocked on this door and an older lady opened the door but there was still a screen door between us, so I couldn't really see her that well. I began sharing the gospel with her. Then she opened the screen door and just like DaReelDaddy said above, there was darkness and coldness in her hazel eyes. I felt a fear come over me as she stared at me and said "Would you like to come in and worship the devil with me?" I said no, the devil has already been defeated, as I took a step back. I just wanted to get away from there as quickly as possible - which I did.


Good answer and move. I hope you wipe your shoes off in her grass too!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I posted this a while back on another thread in this forum...

_Another time I felt like an Angel or Miracle saved my life. It was many years ago and I was driving a Dodge Ram SUV, you know one of those old big ones we had back in the 90s or 91. Like a knuckle head I was going at a pretty good rate through an EMPTY dark parking lot for the exit, when a homeless man shouted at me. I donâ€™t know why I stopped to ask what he was hollering about, but I did. I really donâ€™t know why I did because back then more than likely I would of ignored him.

Anyway I stopped and BACKED WAY up to where he was standing and asked him what he wanted? He then said, man you are about to get your head chopped off and told me there was chain across that exit. I looked at the exit and you could NOT see a HEAVY chain strung across the exit. The chain was high enough that it would of went over the hood of the vehicle and came right across my chest and at the rate of speed I was traveling it would have been a serious accident.

This homeless man had really saved my neck and at least from a back accident. I thanked him. I donâ€™t know if I gave him any money or not, but I still remember that close encounter and often wonder if he was a homeless man or a guardian Angel.

Either way, him being right there at the instance, well you call it what you want. I know what I call it._


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Found this on an email.

_Angels are pure spiritual creatures of God who have understanding and will. They have no bodies, cannot die, and are usually not visible. They live constantly in God's presence and convey God's will and God's protection to men.

They burn with love for God and serve him day and night. Their song of praise is never-ending. In Sacred Scripture the angels who have fallen away from God are called devils or demons._


----------



## johndoughy (Sep 8, 2013)

glenbo said:


> The Bible says there are, that settles it. Our belief is not necessary to validate their existence.


:cheers:


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Personally*

I hope never to physically meet one of Lucifers host of fallen angels - but I do know my guardian angel - I am alive to testify today because of one

I was hunting the Sabine river during squirrel season, and decided to walk a suspended 8" oil pipe over the river to the other bank, shotgun in hand (12 years old at the time) fifty foot drop to the rocks in the water -

Half way across I slipped and FELL, to this day I still vividly remember the pipe receding above me as I fell, then in the next eyeblink, I found myself hanging UPSIDE down with my arms and legs wrapped around the pipe -

MY SHOTGUN was between my body and the pipe, as I screamed for help - the kids I was hunting with found me just like that - hanging under that pipe - and helped me get back to the bank -

Unless I learned levitation, I have no other logical explanation -

Still shakes me as an adult -


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

TrueblueTexican said:


> I hope never to physically meet one of Lucifers host of fallen angels - but I do know my guardian angel - I am alive to testify today because of one
> 
> I was hunting the Sabine river during squirrel season, and decided to walk a suspended 8" oil pipe over the river to the other bank, shotgun in hand (12 years old at the time) fifty foot drop to the rocks in the water -
> 
> ...


Pretty amazing story TrueblueTexican.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

When my wife was pregnant I had some "things" happen to me. This was towards the end of her pregnancy, I would get these scratches on my back during the night that were always the same size and length. They were noticeable and would cause blood. My wife and I were singling out every possible thing down to taking her rings off at night before bed. Still happened, marks still there. Later on when she was a couple of weeks out they stopped and then things really got weird! One day when I went to get out of the shower before heading to work something pushed me back on my stomach and it burned me. After finally getting out of the shower I looked in the mirror and noticed a burn mark in the form of a child's hand. It WAS a perfect small hand with all 5 fingers. It was a burn and hurt when I touched it. I had to put burn cream on it. My wife and I were pretty puzzled! By the way, this burn went away the next day. 

I still cannot explain this activity but I am telling you the truth how it happened.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

*Matthew 17*
14 And when they had come to the multitude, a man came to Him, kneeling down to Him and saying, 15 â€œLord, have mercy on my son, for he is an epileptic[c] and suffers severely; for he often falls into the fire and often into the water. 16 So I brought him to Your disciples, but they could not cure him.â€
17 Then Jesus answered and said, â€œO faithless and perverse generation, how long shall I be with you? How long shall I bear with you? Bring him here to Me.â€ 18 And Jesus rebuked the demon, and it came out of him; and the child was cured from that very hour.
19 Then the disciples came to Jesus privately and said, â€œWhy could we not cast it out?â€
20 So Jesus said to them, â€œBecause of your unbelief;[d] for assuredly, I say to you, if you have faith as a mustard seed, you will say to this mountain, â€˜Move from here to there,â€™ and it will move; and nothing will be impossible for you. 21 However, this kind does not go out except by prayer and fasting.â€


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

And as ye go, preach, saying, The kingdom of heaven is at hand. Heal the sick, cleanse the lepers, raise the dead, cast out devils: freely ye have received, freely give.

Matthew 10:7-8 KJV


----------

